# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero Chisel Maduro Cigar Review - A great, powerful cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero Chisel Maduro Cigar Review - A great, powerful cigar!*

This may be the strongest cigar that I have smoked. Certainly in the top 2 or 3. The only issue I had with this stick ( I have 9 more) was the bur...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero Chisel Maduro Cigar Review - A great, powerful cigar!


----------

